# BTCC Photos (Donington Park)



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Hello all,

well after getting my camera at Christmas I've been learning the tricks and slowly getting better so thought i'd share some from a recent visit to the race track :driver:

IMG_1016 by Tom Macintosh, on Flickr

IMG_0981 by Tom Macintosh, on Flickr

IMG_0939 by Tom Macintosh, on Flickr

IMG_0966 by Tom Macintosh, on Flickr

IMG_0968 by Tom Macintosh, on Flickr

IMG_0972 by Tom Macintosh, on Flickr

IMG_0626 by Tom Macintosh, on Flickr

IMG_0734 by Tom Macintosh, on Flickr


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

IMG_0780 by Tom Macintosh, on Flickr

IMG_0812 by Tom Macintosh, on Flickr

IMG_0813 by Tom Macintosh, on Flickr

IMG_0814 by Tom Macintosh, on Flickr

IMG_0861 by Tom Macintosh, on Flickr

IMG_1042 by Tom Macintosh, on Flickr

IMG_1050 by Tom Macintosh, on Flickr

IMG_1004 by Tom Macintosh, on Flickr


----------

